# Bad push to start, GE Elec Dryer



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Should be ok but you are now using the timer to start the dryer motor instead of the start switch. The motor draws high current (very briefly) when starting and will cause some arcing of the contacts used to start it. The start switch is designed to handle this more so than the timer but I can't say for sure how significant the difference is. There will be no effect on the start switch as it is bypassed once the motor is started anyway by the motor centrifugal switch. I do see the switch on ebay right now. Search on part number WE4X786. Have a look and see if that is the correct switch. Another option would be to just install another dryer start switch in the panel and modify the wiring to accomodate it (just transfer two wires).


----------

